# مهندس كيميائي محتاج مساعدة مهندس طيران !



## petrolium_engineer (1 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
يا بشمهندسين الطيران إلحقوني
الموضوع طويل شوية..بس يا ريت تسمعووني لإني مش عارف أعمل اية

طبعا كلنا عارفين معادلة navier stokes او equation of motion اللي هي المفروض بنجيب منها توزيع السرعات والضغوط فأي فلويد بدلالة المكان والوقت
V= f(x,y,z,t)
P=f(x,y,z,t(
ويا جماعة ..في برنامج إسمة....comsol البرنامج دا ...بيحل المعادلات دي numerical 

انا طالب في تمهيدي ماجستير هندسة كيميائية القاهرة....ومطلوب مني مشروع
اني أرسم طيارة في برنامج كومسوول دا..واجيب توزيع السرعات والضغوط في الهوا المحيط بالطيارة دي
وانا اصلا معرفش الطيارة دي إية نظامها
معرفش الهيكل اصلا بيتصمم ازاي او شكلة اية
ويا ريت لو حدي يديللي قوانين لحسابات ال دراج فوري drag force علي هيكل الطيارة أكون شاكر جدا.....وياريت لو في اي حد يعرف اي رساله او بايبر في اي موضوع لسيميولاشن لطيارة علي برنامج الكومسول..ياريت يديني خبر ويقولي..لإني معملتش حاجة..ولسا شهر بس علي تسليم المشروع

شكرا
مهندس/ احمد محمد صبري


----------



## م المصري (1 مارس 2008)

petrolium_engineer قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> يا بشمهندسين الطيران إلحقوني
> الموضوع طويل شوية..بس يا ريت تسمعووني لإني مش عارف أعمل اية
> ...


 
اهلا اهلا بمهندسي الكيمياء هنا في قسم الطيران 

يبدو ان فزعك و لهفتك جعلك تكتب كل ما يجول في خاطرك بلا ترتيب 

في البداية هل من المفترض ان تحل معادلاتك ببرنامج comsol فقط و هل جربت الماتلاب

اما عن comsol فليس لي معرفة به و لكن يمكن ان تمدنا بنسخه منه لنري هل يمكن استعماله طيرانيا من عدمه 

اما عن طريقة حساب drag force فبسيطه جدا و سأعطيك روباط تشرح لك هذا الامر بالتفصيل 

http://www.fi.edu/flights/own2/drag.html

http://wings.avkids.com/Book/Flight/advanced/forces-01.html

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/drag1.html

و اذا تعثرت في فهم شئ ما فيمكن ان نتناول الموضوع بشئ من الشرح و التفصيل 

كما احب ان اوضح لك شيئا ما .... هو انك يجب ان تعمل علي نموذج لطائرة جاهزه بمعني ان معادلاتها موجوده و القوي المؤثره عليها محسوبه فلا تتعب نفسك في بناء نموذج لطائرة ..... و اعتقد ان مشرفك (الكيميائي) ليس متخصصا فلن يطالبك ببناء نموذج لطائره بل المهم عنده استعمالك لنموذج محسوب سلفا و هذا اضمن و افضل في النتائج 

من جهه اخري ارجو ان توضح لي في ماذا ستسخدم نموذج الطائره ؟..... و كيف ستستخدمها؟ ..... و ما علاقتها بالكيمياء ؟

و اخيرا ادعوك لتصفح الفهرس المتخصص للقسم فستجد فيه مواضيع ستفيدك ان شاء الله 

ادخل هنا ~~~~~~[ لوحة اعلانـــــــــــات قســــــم الطيران ]~~~~~~ 

و تقبل عميق تحياتي


----------



## petrolium_engineer (1 مارس 2008)

*شكرا*

الف ألف شكر علي هذا الرد يا بشمهندس م.المصري
ولو أمكن يا ريت أأخذ ***** حضرتك لإن الموضوع هيطووول شرحة......
أو تراسلني علي ال***** .....
وبالنسبة لموضوع نموذج الطائرة الجاهز... أتمني أن تزودني بهذا النموذج..لإني في اشد الحاجة الية
مع الشرح التفصيللي الممل إن أمكن 
إيميلي:- er_ahmedsabri***********


er_ahmedsabri at yahoo dot com


----------



## م المصري (1 مارس 2008)

petrolium_engineer قال:


> الف ألف شكر علي هذا الرد يا بشمهندس م.المصري
> ولو أمكن يا ريت أأخذ ***** حضرتك لإن الموضوع هيطووول شرحة......
> أو تراسلني علي ال***** .....
> وبالنسبة لموضوع نموذج الطائرة الجاهز... أتمني أن تزودني بهذا النموذج..لإني في اشد الحاجة الية
> ...


 
سأمدك بكل شئ متاح في يدي يا أخي ان شاء الله ........ و لكن علي صفحات المنتدي حتي تعم الاستفاده 

اشرح الامر باستفاضه و يفعل الله ما يريد ..........

تحيااتي


----------



## petrolium_engineer (3 مارس 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا لإهتمامكم..وأرجو ان تتم المساعدة بأقرب وقت ممكن

شكراا


----------



## 3adel (4 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
Equation de quantité de mouvement_approche de NAVIER-STOKES
إلى الأخ مهندس الكيمياء
عموما تكون الحلول لمعادلة Navier_Stokes على شكل سلاسل عددية متقاربة لحسن الحظ
يجب فقط عليك أن تحدد وبدقة الشروط الإبتدائية للزمن و الشروط الحدية للفضاء


r.dV/dt=-gradP+r.Fv+Fvisc

حيث Fvisc يمثل مساهمة la viscocité 
و في مقاربة Navier-stokes يعبر عن Fviscv ب la placienne السرعة V مضروبا بالكتلة الحجمية r


----------

